# Asa london, ky....who"s going??



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ME that's who....anyone else?


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

i should be there, k-45...


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm in, haven't shot an ASA in 4 years so it should be fun. They wouldn't let me drop to BH class so I'm shooting K45.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Open B for me... not expecting much but I'll be there


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

My son and I will be there from Thursday thur Sunday!


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

I'm a maybe see how the week goes


----------



## pt21 (Nov 2, 2009)

I ll b there n open c


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'll be there sometime Friday shooting G & H range .


----------



## Piranha_owns (Mar 13, 2012)

Unless something comes up ill be there !


----------



## BDS (Oct 15, 2002)

I'll be there, first ASA for me this year. Can't wait!


----------



## Fuzzybow (May 26, 2012)

The wife and I will be there, its going to be our 2nd asa shoot, Georgia was our first one. Lots of fun.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Myself and 12 others in two vans will be there Thursday looking forward to it


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

First one since Turkeyville, Michigan?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

bigcountry24 said:


> Myself and 12 others in two vans will be there Thursday looking forward to it


Should we warn the people in the van with you???


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

LOOKING LIKE SOME AWESOME WEATHER FOR SHOOTING: Let's hope it stays this way.
http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/london-ky/40741/daily-weather-forecast/333298?day=6


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Should we warn the people in the van with you???


Won't do any good they all know I am crazy hehehe see ya there


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

There are 12 of us making the trip down.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

We'll be there


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll be there.....or here.....which is there! LOL

They have done quiet a bit of work at the shooting grounds. They dressed and graveled the practice bale area, and some of the low spots that tend to stay wet. The BEST news is that the local weather is giving in the low 70's for Saturday!!! Let us hope that they are correct......


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Could i register saturday morning for semi pro? Or does it have to be done friday?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> Could i register saturday morning for semi pro? Or does it have to be done friday?


Yup you can, but you would have to make sure you get there early....At least around by 8am...The late sign ups for the 8am shoot times would be clear by then.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Was planning on getting there really early.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

I'll be there shooting open c


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Indiana John and I will be there, probably by Thursday afternoon. First shoot with my new bow.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

me and a couple other Okie's are making the trip. First time drawing a bow in the state of KY since about 96!


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Me , cant wait


----------



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

My son and myself will be.It will be our first one.


----------



## sbackxt (Mar 14, 2009)

can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm going to this one.


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

Yep we will be there Thursday night.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Not me, work has me on the road that weekend.....


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep
The wife and I will be there
Shooting Semi


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

Will be there Thursday afternoon/evening...


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

Won't get to make it truck needs a clutch will be in the shop. 
But will make it to metropolis, and hopefully the classic. 
Sent from my PC36100 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## crucker (Oct 23, 2009)

We will be there coming in thrusday night.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Should be there Friday sometime. Can't decide if I'm gonna shoot open b or k45. Guess it will be a last minute decision for me.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Trying too.....travelling partners not able to make this one?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll be there shooting K45. The rest of you K45 'wannabes winners might as well stay home..........................


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> I'll be there shooting K45. The rest of you K45 'wannabes winners might as well stay home..........................


So, your telling us your going to be Larry and Glenn???


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I'll be there in Open B, Target 10.


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Have y'all seen the weather,OMG.71 high 49 low.Could we get that lucky.


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

There will be 10 of us coming down from Nok'd Up Archery in Independence, KY. Open C, Women's Hunter and Bow Novice.


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

Coming in Friday night for open C on Saturday. The weather is predicted to be gorgous but a chance of rain Friday. Hopefully it won't be to sloppy.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> So, your telling us your going to be Larry and Glenn???


I'm not going to 'be' anyone but myself.........


----------



## hotrod26 (Aug 24, 2006)

My wife and I will be there Thursday afternoon!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> I'm not going to 'be' anyone but myself.........



I think,that was ment to say beat ...but hey that's what I get for speed typing while at work. LOL


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I will be there praying I am not on the power line !!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

cenochs said:


> I will be there praying I am not on the power line !!!


Come on, a little sunshine is good for a man. Just make sure you have plenty of sunscreen, bug spray and fluids. Don't forget your hat, sunglasses and an umbrella. Ibuprofen is good for glare and heat induced headaches. A towel to wipe the sweat out of your eyes and to dry your hands so the bow doesn't slip is probably a good idea. Toss a bottle of Anti Monkey Butt powder in the stool in case you need to cool down. 

:wink: If any of you old guys need a piggy back ride up the hill just give me a shout.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Come on, a little sunshine is good for a man. Just make sure you have plenty of sunscreen, bug spray and fluids. Don't forget your hat, sunglasses and an umbrella. Ibuprofen is good for glare and heat induced headaches. A towel to wipe the sweat out of your eyes and to dry your hands so the bow doesn't slip is probably a good idea. Toss a bottle of Anti Monkey Butt powder in the stool in case you need to cool down.
> 
> :wink: If any of you old guys need a piggy back ride up the hill just give me a shout.



Carlossi.....look you have someone that will give you a piggyback ride......With two rows of cameras in full HD effect to post it on youtube ...and elsewhere...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Carlossi.....look you have someone that will give you a piggyback ride......With two rows of cameras in full HD effect to post it on youtube ...and elsewhere...


soon as i read that i knew, i just knew you'd jump in there and lay it on me...now i HAVE to hike up there...hope yer happy, dude.


----------



## mr.300 (May 15, 2012)

bhtr3d said:


> ME that's who....anyone else?


guess i will


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

We will be there, can't wait the ASA london shoot is a great time.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

cenochs said:


> I will be there praying I am not on the power line !!!


Been there... that was a hike and it was HOT!


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

RADAR72 said:


> There will be 10 of us coming down from Nok'd Up Archery in Independence, KY. Open C, Women's Hunter and Bow Novice.


Im one of the 10!  Im just wondering how loud the pro's trucks will be this year as they drive by us..


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I llllooooovvvvve the powerline. Especially when it's 95 degrees and the biting flies are swarming and sweat is running down my butt crack. It helps me concentrate.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Well looks like im going.....we got no rooms yet.

May just throw a tent in the car. Will call around thus afternoon 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Ih yeah....will be in power line saturday.....but weather looks great!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> I llllooooovvvvve the powerline. Especially when it's 95 degrees and the biting flies are swarming and sweat is running down my butt crack. It helps me concentrate.


It looks like you are out of luck. The weather is going to be nice........if the rain gets out of there in time.......

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...JKL&textField1=37.128&textField2=-84.0822&e=0


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> It looks like you are out of luck. The weather is going to be nice........if the rain gets out of there in time.......
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...JKL&textField1=37.128&textField2=-84.0822&e=0


Then what is going to be the primary 'whine' topic? I guess it'll be too cloudy or breezy. Possibly some folks from the deep south will complain of it being cold.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Then what is going to be the primary 'whine' topic? I guess it'll be too cloudy or breezy. Possibly some folks from the deep south will complain of it being cold.


No , we are already looking for some cooler weather.....it's been warm enough for a while....


----------



## contenderelite (May 24, 2010)

Me too


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks like rain/storms are probable for Friday.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Looks like rain/storms are probable for Friday.


Hush! lol


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll be there in Open Pro!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Give'm hell wheeler!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Well thanks to Tim - I got a floor to sleep on and a cheaper hotel room for the weekend! Nice.....

We are rolling outta Wisconsin about 2pm tomorrow should roll in there about 1am.


----------



## stickslinger09 (Aug 13, 2010)

Me and mine will be headed up from Ga. after work tomorrow I'll be on the open B ranges can't wait!!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Well we are a few hours behind....LOL


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

wow...the practice range has been "paved" with crushed stone. i think i like it.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

carlosii I wont be there as I am stuck at work for some training
sucks not being able to make it but please keep me updated!!!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> wow...the practice range has been "paved" with crushed stone. i think i like it.


Yeah....it was/is nice.....needed sunglasses for the whiteout glare.....but that's for my eye....still wass very nice


----------



## crucker (Oct 23, 2009)

Have to wait to 6am to cancel my damn job. The crew is already in london, I should be able to make it in the morning to still make the team shoot.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Practice range in London is always in a bad place shooting in sun and targets in the shade not a good combo! I will be there in the morning about a 2 hour drive for me!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Stuck in traffic in Chicago for 45 mins mow!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm sitting west of Indianapolis waiting for my friends now. We should be there by noon if all goes well, see everyone in KY!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Going to be miserable team shoot today. 60 degrees and steady rai. Right now.


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck to all, and a special good luck to all the Mississippi shooters who made the trip. We couldn't come this one but hope to make Metropolis as our.first Pro/Am.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Rain letting up a little....

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

Rain let up just in time for the team shoot. Had a great time with some great guys. Looking forward to Open "C" tomorrow.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> I'll be there shooting K45. The rest of you K45 'wannabes winners might as well stay home..........................



:becky: I might have exaggerated just a wee bit!


----------

